# Anything new to do on Oahu or Kauai?



## DaveNV (Sep 25, 2016)

We're going back to Hawaii in a couple of weeks.  Spending a non-timeshare week on Oahu (at the Hale Koa military hotel on the beach in Waikiki), followed by another ocean-front week in our t/s on Kauai. We've been to both islands multiple times, but we're always interested in new and interesting things to do, places to see, restaurants to try.  You know, kind of like we were "real" tourists. 

We've done most of the "normal" things people do on those islands, and we're looking to try something different.  Anybody have something new you've discovered you'd like to share with us?  Money (within reason) is no object.  No kids, no dietary restrictions, reasonable health and activity levels, and we're both pretty easy to please.  We'll have a car.  We'd love to know what you think.

Suggestions?

Dave


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 25, 2016)

I think the latest hot activity is the water jet propulsion boots.

We've also been there, done that on most activities, surfing, parasail, jetskis, SUP, zipline.  I think they killed the zipline over the HHV lagoon next door.

Too bad you aren't staying at KMC on the BI, the lava is flowing.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 25, 2016)

Dave - Have you done the Plantation hike behind the Kauai Mini-Golf?  We really enjoyed that:

http://www.hawaiimagazine.com/content/hiking-kauais-majestic-wai-koa-loop-trail

We also enjoyed the new Lava Lava on-the-beach restaurant behind the Coconut Marketplace:  to lower the cost - eat in the open air bar and order from the bar menu.  If you order from the dinner menu, it's about $75-$100 for two with a drink.

http://lavalavabeachclub.com/kauai/

Turn on the side street immediately to the south of the Coconut Market place, then turn left into the first driveway into Kauai Shores, and take it all the way back - on the left side of the hotel.  Parking is to the left of the drive, but you have to turn around at the end of the driveway, and go back to be at the right angle to park.


----------



## slip (Sep 25, 2016)

I second the two Denise mentioned. I did them both and enjoyed them both.

There's a new lookout they cleared out at the 18th mile of the Kalalau trail you can check out. OK, so I'm kidding on that one.

Don't know if you ever drove to the other lighthouse, the one that overlooks Kalapaki beach. We stopped there for the first time last trip. 

There is supposed to be a new pizza place that opened up in the Harbour Mall but I never tried that, it just opened.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 25, 2016)

SmithOp said:


> I think the latest hot activity is the water jet propulsion boots.
> 
> We've also been there, done that on most activities, surfing, parasail, jetskis, SUP, zipline.  I think they killed the zipline over the HHV lagoon next door.
> 
> ...




I'd love to try the water jet boots, but right now, I doubt my knees would tolerate it.  (I just had arthroscopic surgery on my right knee, so aggressive activity like that isn't going to work for us this time, I'm afraid.)  But someday, I'll be up for it!

I haven't heard about the zipline at HHV, so it's probably gone.  

I stayed at KMC on the BI last year, before this latest round of lava flow activity.  I'm still contemplating a day trip from Oahu to BI to see if we can see it.  If the lava is very active when we're there, I may just opt for that, and not do anything else too $pendy on Oahu. Cross your fingers! 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 25, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Dave - Have you done the Plantation hike behind the Kauai Mini-Golf?  We really enjoyed that:
> 
> http://www.hawaiimagazine.com/content/hiking-kauais-majestic-wai-koa-loop-trail
> 
> ...




Great ideas, Denise.  Thanks!  I'll check into those.  

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 25, 2016)

slip said:


> I second the two Denise mentioned. I did them both and enjoyed them both.
> 
> There's a new lookout they cleared out at the 18th mile of the Kalalau trail you can check out. OK, so I'm kidding on that one.
> 
> ...




Jeff, I'll wait for your pictures of that 18th Mile lookout.  

The other lighthouses are something we haven't checked out.  Thanks for the reminder. We've been to Kilauea Lighthouse several times, but no others. 

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 25, 2016)

DaveNW said:


> I'd love to try the water jet boots, but right now, I doubt my knees would tolerate it.  (I just had arthroscopic surgery on my right knee, so aggressive activity like that isn't going to work for us this time, I'm afraid.)  But someday, I'll be up for it!



This hike is about a 5 mi. loop, but it's very flat, and if it gets to be too long, and you are less than half way, you can just turn around and go back.

When we did it, there had been lots of rain, and it was quite muddy.  There were lots of places in the trail with standing water/deep mud, where we had to pick our way around through the bushes and high grass on the side, to get out of the mud.  

At first I was going to do that, but after doing it about 20 times, I gave up and just got muddy.  but, because of slip's warning about the conditions - I had on "mud shoes" - old tennis shoes that I didn't care if I thrashed.  By the time we got back, I was sold mud to above my ankles and splashed up to my knees.  

We actually took our shoes off and washed them thoroughly at the spigot at the bottom of the stairs in Bldg. G, and then threw them in the wash machine with some soap and bleach, and they came out fine - for mud shoes.

Next time we are going to pack in a lunch in a backpack, and eat at the stone dam waterfall.


----------



## slip (Sep 25, 2016)

You'll be waiting a while for my pictures on that one. 

Don't know if you've seen Moses Hamilton in Hanalai. He sets up in the Village on Saturday's. He a real inspiring and talented guy.

http://mosesart.org


----------



## slip (Sep 25, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> This hike is about a 5 mi. loop, but it's very flat, and if it gets to be too long, and you are less than half way, you can just turn around and go back.
> 
> When we did it, there had been lots of rain, and it was quite muddy.  There were lots of places in the trail with standing water/deep mud, where we had to pick our way around through the bushes and high grass on the side, to get out of the mud.
> 
> ...



We did it on a cloudy day, if it's sunny, you will be in the sun a lot because a lot of it is in the open so bring sunscreen and water. It is an easy walk though and lunch there would be great. Very pretty area. We're taking friends there in February.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 25, 2016)

Thanks for these ideas. Lots to do!

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 26, 2016)

A couple of times now we've rented a kayak for a week.  Comes with pads and straps to mount it on your car.  Then we drop it into the water where ever we want, including some of the streams that that have the one lane bridges beyond Hanalei.  Went up the Hanalei River as far as we could, then had a nice picnic lunch on the shore.  Did that same thing on the river that flows into Kalapaki and goes past the fish ponds.  Supposedly, only commercial kayak operations are allowed on the Wailua, but they aren't allowed to operate on Sunday.  So on Sunday we dropped the canoe in at the launch point near the bridge and paddled the Wailua ourselves.  

If you have 4-WD take the road to Miloli'i State Park - it's on the end of Miloli'i Ridge on the Na Pali coast.  Spectacular views of the coast, the Na Pali cliffs, and Milol'i Beach a couple of thousand feet below. 

and I can't believe you've hiked all of the trails.


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 26, 2016)

DaveNW said:


> I'd love to try the water jet boots, but right now, I doubt my knees would tolerate it.  (I just had arthroscopic surgery on my right knee, so aggressive activity like that isn't going to work for us this time, I'm afraid.)  But someday, I'll be up for it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





PS: We did the Kualoa Ranch ATV tour this year, that was fun and well organized.  Funny, we just went to see the Snowden movie and recognized the tunnel location used in the film.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 26, 2016)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> A couple of times now we've rented a kayak for a week.  Comes with pads and straps to mount it on your car.  Then we drop it into the water where ever we want, including some of the streams that that have the one lane bridges beyond Hanalei.  Went up the Hanalei River as far as we could, then had a nice picnic lunch on the shore.  Did that same thing on the river that flows into Kalapaki and goes past the fish ponds.  Supposedly, only commercial kayak operations are allowed on the Wailua, but they aren't allowed to operate on Sunday.  So on Sunday we dropped the canoe in at the launch point near the bridge and paddled the Wailua ourselves.
> 
> If you have 4-WD take the road to Miloli'i State Park - it's on the end of Miloli'i Ridge on the Na Pali coast.  Spectacular views of the coast, the Na Pali cliffs, and Milol'i Beach a couple of thousand feet below.
> 
> and I can't believe you've hiked all of the trails.



Thanks. Steve.  Of course, I haven't hiked ALL the trails. I'm always looking for a good hike that isn't an all-day affair. Spouse is a photography nut, so photo-ops are always a request.  I find myself in the car very early or late in the day, hunting for a spot where the light is right.  Hauling the excess equipment is what taxes me the most. 

The kayak idea sounds great, except we'll be driving a convertible.  Maybe on another trip. Thanks for the great idea.

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 26, 2016)

DaveNW said:


> Thanks. Steve.  Of course, I haven't hiked ALL the trails. I'm always looking for a good hike that isn't an all-day affair. Spouse is a photography nut, so photo-ops are always a request.  I find myself in the car very early or late in the day, hunting for a spot where the light is right.  Hauling the excess equipment is what taxes me the most.
> 
> The kayak idea sounds great, except we'll be driving a convertible.  Maybe on another trip. Thanks for the great idea.
> 
> Dave



Maha'ulepu and Makewehi are great areas for photography.  The sandstone cliffs and bluffs are fascinating.  And it's not a long  hike to lug gear.

Another thing I remembered is the Hanapepe art walk.  It's in the evening.  We usually catch it on the way back from either the canyon or Palihole Beach.  In the last several years is started to morph into more of a street fair than just the gallery walk that its supposed to be.


----------



## krj9999 (Sep 26, 2016)

Oahu:

Not sure when you last visited.  New wing at Ala Moana mall is open, with Japanese village (dining choices) and expanded Foodland.  The new International Marketplace is open, although not all stores/restaurants have opened yet.  If you like microbrews, you could try the Waikiki Brewing Company.  Matsumoto's shave ice on the north shore has a larger storefront (along with other shops/restaurants in new plaza).


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 26, 2016)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Maha'ulepu and Makewehi are great areas for photography.  The sandstone cliffs and bluffs are fascinating.  And it's not a long  hike to lug gear.
> 
> Another thing I remembered is the Hanapepe art walk.  It's in the evening.  We usually catch it on the way back from either the canyon or Palihole Beach.  In the last several years is started to morph into more of a street fair than just the gallery walk that its supposed to be.




Great ideas.  Thanks!  I think we did the Hanapepe walk, or at least, we wandered the town some last trip.  I need to sit down with a Kauai map and try to remember where we did stuff. 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 26, 2016)

krj9999 said:


> Oahu:
> 
> Not sure when you last visited.  New wing at Ala Moana mall is open, with Japanese village (dining choices) and expanded Foodland.  The new International Marketplace is open, although not all stores/restaurants have opened yet.  If you like microbrews, you could try the Waikiki Brewing Company.  Matsumoto's shave ice on the north shore has a larger storefront (along with other shops/restaurants in new plaza).





We were last there about 16 months ago.  I'd heard the expansion/remodel at Ala Moana was open. I'm very interested in the Shirokiya improvements.  (I lived on Oahu as a teenager, and worked at Ala Moana when I was in high school.  I really enjoy seeing how the place has changed over the years.)

The International Marketplace was being shut down when we were last there.  So seeing those changes is definitely on the list.  We're staying right in Waikiki, so it'll be an easy walk.

The Waikiki Brewing Company sounds familiar.  I may have been there.

I'm curious how Matsumoto's could have expanded.  I don't recall there being much around their storefront.  Definitely will require checking it out.

All good ideas.  Thanks!

Dave


----------



## krj9999 (Sep 26, 2016)

Matsumoto's - you enter on the side now, not the front.  They also serve in a dish now - no plastic holders anymore.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 26, 2016)

krj9999 said:


> Matsumoto's - you enter on the side now, not the front.  They also serve in a dish now - no plastic holders anymore.



Ok, that makes more sense. 

Dave


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 26, 2016)

A pleasant day is floating down the old sugar cane irrigation canals. This includes going through old tunnels that were dug with pickaxes and shovels.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 27, 2016)

geist1223 said:


> A pleasant day is floating down the old sugar cane irrigation canals. This includes going through old tunnels that were dug with pickaxes and shovels.



I agree.  And I may have to do it alone.  Spouse doesn't like the water, and is reluctant.  But I keep asking. 

Maybe I'll advertise on Craig's List there to see if someone wants to go.  How much trouble can I get into by going on a personal excursion for several hours with a stranger in a soaking wet bathing suit? If not on the trip, then certainly when I got back to the timeshare...   

Dave


----------



## taterhed (Sep 27, 2016)

Have you ever been to barking sands?  The O-club is right on the beach (I mean RIGHT on the beach; great place for a cocktail or lunch and whales...nice beach that you can gently stroll.  Very much private compared.... On the way back from all this; Kauai Shrimp has opened a farm direct outlet at their Hanapepe facility at 3630 Hanapepe Rd, open Mon - thru Friday 10 am to 3:30 pm (or similar--limited hours).

 Special events in Hanapepe....


 Also, their is a nice brewery in Port Allen.

 It's a great trip.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 27, 2016)

taterhed said:


> Have you ever been to barking sands?  The O-club is right on the beach (I mean RIGHT on the beach; great place for a cocktail or lunch and whales...nice beach that you can gently stroll.  Very much private compared.... On the way back from all this; Kauai Shrimp has opened a farm direct outlet at their Hanapepe facility at 3630 Hanapepe Rd, open Mon - thru Friday 10 am to 3:30 pm (or similar--limited hours).
> 
> Special events in Hanapepe....
> 
> ...




Yes, I have been to Barking Sands a number of times.  I always go by the beachfront rental cottages and try to decide if I want to try and plan a stay out there.  (Can't reserve far enough in advance to make it convenient.)  I'm not much for lounging around all day, and the isolation out there makes it a bit far if you want to do much.

The brewery in Port Allen you're mentioning is next to the Red Dirt shirt people, right?

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 27, 2016)

We liked the Brewery much better when it was located at the Waimea Cottages.

Now it is in an industrial area, in a metal building, with no AC, open to the commercial area in back for a breeze, and the heat and flies are unpleasant.  I don't think we will go back.


----------



## taterhed (Sep 27, 2016)

It's across from Capt Andy's and Blue dolphin etc... not sure about dirt shirts. Big beige building. Nice happy hour etc... good for 1 on the way back with pupu's. 330-530 happy time.

We like to hike the finger trails above Napali on the Polihale Ridge (off Wai
mea road). Very nice and not too tough. Good spot for picnic and scenic view.

Stop on way back for pupu's and shrimp and then make a nice dinner and back for sunset (poipu).

cheers.

 D:  It wasn't hot when we were there....hmm.  Wonder if they've changed or if it just wasn't warm that day?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 27, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> We liked the Brewery much better when it was located at the Waimea Cottages.
> 
> Now it is in an industrial area, in a metal building, with no AC, open to the commercial area in back for a breeze, and the heat and flies are unpleasant.  I don't think we will go back.



We were there in August when one of the Red Clay Jazz Festival events was held there.  

When we were there it was clear that this is a kama'aina kind of place - few, if any, tourists there.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 27, 2016)

Just to clarify:  The Waimea location is now just a bar and restaurant - the brewing company moved out 2-3 years ago.  

I haven't been to the restaurant during a special event, but on a regular day, we found a mix of locals, people staying in the cottages, people who were on their way back from Waimea Canyon,and local business people from the big Ag Companies in the area.

I think it was busier when the Brewing Co. was located there.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 27, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Just to clarify:  The Waimea location is now just a bar and restaurant - the brewing company moved out 2-3 years ago.
> 
> I haven't been to the restaurant during a special event, but on a regular day, we found a mix of locals, people staying in the cottages, people who were on their way back from Waimea Canyon,and local business people from the big Ag Companies in the area.
> 
> I think it was busier when the Brewing Co. was located there.



And to clarify my post, the event we went to was at the place in the industrial park next to the pier in Port Allen.


----------



## slip (Sep 27, 2016)

We went to the Port Allen location in February during happy hour. There was a good mix of locals and tourists there. No problems with it being hot or any flies at that time. We met the owner and his son. They were very nice and we talked with them for about a half hour. We loved the pupu's too but I just dislike the beer as much as Kauai Brewing Company in Lihue. For that reason I probably won't return but I'm taking friends in February and if they want to stop, I'll go again.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 27, 2016)

slip said:


> but I just dislike the beer as much as Kauai Brewing Company in Lihue. For that reason I probably won't return but I'm taking friends in February and if they want to stop, I'll go again.



What?  I thought you really like the beer at Kauai Brewing Co.?

We have only been in the summer, and it was hot - winter would be better.


----------



## slip (Sep 27, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> What?  I thought you really like the beer at Kauai Brewing Co.?
> 
> We have only been in the summer, and it was hot - winter would be better.



Your Right, sorry, typing on a phone. Darn autocorrect.
I didn't like the beer at Kauai Island. I love the beer at Kauai Brewing. I have two growlers that we fill up three to four times while we're there.


----------



## slip (Sep 27, 2016)

We were at Kauai Island in February so definitely not as hot but I bet it could get hot in there if the trades die down. I've been in the Red Dirt Shirt store in February and remember it being hot in there a couple of times.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 27, 2016)

taterhed said:


> It's across from Capt Andy's and Blue dolphin etc... not sure about dirt shirts. Big beige building. Nice happy hour etc... good for 1 on the way back with pupu's. 330-530 happy time.





That's the place I remember.  Red Dirt is next door, more or less.  I also remember it being hot and lots of flies in the brewery area.  Not a pleasant experience at the time.  I'll try it again, if only to see whether it's better now.

Dave


----------



## harvrte66 (Oct 2, 2016)

DaveNW said:


> We're going back to Hawaii in a couple of weeks.  Spending a non-timeshare week on Oahu (at the Hale Koa military hotel on the beach in Waikiki), followed by another ocean-front week in our t/s on Kauai. We've been to both islands multiple times, but we're always interested in new and interesting things to do, places to see, restaurants to try.  You know, kind of like we were "real" tourists.
> 
> We've done most of the "normal" things people do on those islands, and we're looking to try something different.  Anybody have something new you've discovered you'd like to share with us?  Money (within reason) is no object.  No kids, no dietary restrictions, reasonable health and activity levels, and we're both pretty easy to please.  We'll have a car.  We'd love to know what you think.
> 
> ...


We went on a tube ride through the plantation tunes starting in Kapaa on Kauai.
In Poipu new shopping center with several good restaurants including Dolphin and a Mexican restaurant name escapes  me.
Aloha
Harvey Steinacher


----------



## cgeidl (Oct 7, 2016)

*Shangrala*

We just went yesterday to see Doris Duke's estate at kohala not estimated to be worth a billion dollars. We have been to Oahu many times and this was a first. Also take a drive and have lunch at the new Aulani Resort. Quite a beautiful spot. We ate four times at Bibas and Kokos during our stay. The service was the best but the food mostly mediocre except for the October first which was very good.

Have fun.


----------

